# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Có bác nào đã thử thế này chưa?

## Gamo

Ở VN chắc mất cả răng lẫn giỏ

----------

Khoa C3, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này em xem cả chục lần mà vẫn rơi răng  :Wink: 
bác nào ở việt nam dựng cảnh theo kịch bản :
 thánh ala kia quăng bom 3,4 ông xúm lại tranh giành , thành phần có ,1 đồng nát, 1 sỉu nhi , 1 bà tám ,1 xx nào đấy , đoạn kết thánh alo kia treo cổ tự vẫn  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Ở VN chắc mấy diễn viên còn lại xúm vào giành cái giỏ  :Wink:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Kiểu này phải làm cái cnc trồng răng giả mới được  :Big Grin:  - đầu ra khách hàng là mấy đồng chí xem clip với cả anh ôm cái giỏ kia

----------


## Tuấn

Tại sao mọi người lại bỏ chạy hả các bác ? Có trang bị bình cứu hoả rồi cơ mà ?!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tại sao mọi người lại bỏ chạy hả các bác ? Có trang bị bình cứu hoả rồi cơ mà ?!


Ôi vì cái gì đó mà bình cứu hỏa chỉ duy nhất có ở VN thôi bác :P . Mà tổ trưởng dân phố đến nhắc bác gắn bình cứu hỏa vào máy cnc chưa?

----------

